# slox 4.1 ldap und samba



## blackghost1983 (26. August 2006)

habe mir slox 4.1 installiert läuft alles soweit ganz ok aber als ich mein xp rechner in die domäne einbinden wollte hatte er es auch gemacht als ich mir mit einen acount an den xp rechner anmeldn wollte brachte er mir die meldung das er den pdc nicht finden konnte, als ich das benutzerkonto ins xp laden wollte brachter er mir die meldung das die vertrauensstellung zwischen dieser arbeitsstation und der primären domäne nicht hergestellt werden konnte. kennt da jem. ein paar tips?


----------

